# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Rusya Gürcistan'a Neden Girdi?

## bozok

*Rusya Gürcistan’a Neden Girdi?*



*Zahide Uçar, bölgeden yeni dönen eski Bakanlar'dan Gürcü asıllı Refaiddin şahin'le görüştü...*

Değerli okurlar, Rusya’nın Gürcistan’a neden girdiğini en iyi kimden öğrenebilirim derken aklıma kendisi de Gürcü kökenli ve düzgün bir insan olan eski bakanlarımızdan Refaiddin şAHİN geldi ve telefona sarıldım. Telefon konuşmamızdan çok isabetli karar verdiğimi anladım. Kendisi savaşın içinden geliyor. Gürcistan’dan Pazar günü dönmüşler.

*-Z. UüAR:*Sayın Bakanım, oralarda neler oluyor?

-*R.şAHİN:-*Gürcistan sınırları içinde bulunan Güney Osetler’e Rusya tek taraflı bağımsızlık ilan ettirmişti. Aynı zamanda birçok G. Osetli’yi Rus Vatandaşı yaptı. şimdi vatandaşlarımı koruyorum diyor.

*-Z. UüAR*:Sayın Bakanım, savaş nasıl başlamış?

*-R. şAHİN:*Gürcistan ve Ukrayna’nın NATO’ya girmesi gündemde idi. Rusya bundan çok rahatsız oldu. Fransa ve Almanya’ya rica etti, Onlar da Gürcistan ve Ukrayna’nın NATO’ya girişini veto etti. Kosova’nın bağımsızlığına da Rusya ve Sırbistan itiraz etmişti. Büyük devletlerin çıkar çatışması küçük devletler üzerinden yapılıyor. Güney Osetler tarafından Gürcü tarafına ateş edilmiş.Gürcü Devleti karşılık verince müthiş bir direnişle karşılaşmış. Güney Osetler’in askeri-silahı mı var. Rusya’dan yardım alınmış. 

*-Z. Uçar*:Nereler bombalanmış?

*-R. şAHİN:*Tiflis havaalanı yakınında 2 askeri havaalanı, Gori’de sivil hedefler bombalandı. Batum açıklarına Rus gemileri geldi. Bir uçak fabrikası bombalandı. Poti bombalandı. Abazya’ya 10 bin Rus askeri çıktı. Abazya-Gürcistan arasında stratejik önemi olan Godori geçidi vardır. Bu geçit ele geçirilmeye çalışıldı. Ben döndükten sonra alınmış olabilir.

*-Z. UüAR:* Gürcistan Türkiye’ye niye kızdı?

*-R. şAHİN:* Türk Dışişleri bir gaf yaptı. Gürcistan ile Osetya ateşkes yaptı diye açıklama yaptı. G.Osetya bağımsız bir devlet değil ki. Savaş da G.Osetler ile Gürcistan arasında değil, Rusya ile Gürcistan arasında.

*-Z. ERTAş:* Türkiye’ye Rusya niye kızıyor?

*-R. şAHİN:*Rusya Gürcistan’a askeri yönden destek olan ülkeler içinde Türkiye’yi de sayıyor.Türkiye Gürcistan’a 1800$’lık askeri yardım, eğitim desteği, askeri ordu evi yaptı. Ayrıca petrol boru hattı, Hazar üzerinden geçirilmesi planlanan Azeri ve Türkmen gazı projesi, demiryolu konuları var. Rusya Gürcitan’a kızıp başına G. Osetya’yı musallat etti. Azarbaycan’a kızıp Ermenistan üzerinden başına Karabağ’ı musallat etti.

*-Z. UüAR:* Bundan sonra ne olur? Bu savaşa aslında 3. dünya paylaşım savaşı denebilir mi?

*-R. şAHİN:*Tabii ki. Türkiye bundan ders almalı. Tedbirlerini ve planlarını buna göre yapmalı. Gürcistan’ın başına getirilen G. Osetler gibi bir problem bizim G. Doğu için de ileride denenebilir. Türk Devleti bu konuya çok dikkat etmeli. Bundan sonrası büyük devletlerin anlaşmasına bağlı.

*-Z. UüAR:* Verdiğiniz bilgiler için teşekkür ederim Sayın Bakanım.
………………………………..
Evet değerli okur, Kafkaslar bizim belki de gelecekteki bağımsızlığımızı etkileyecek oluşumlar içinde iken Türk Hükümeti varlığını ancak “3 kamyon yardım” yollayarak gösteriyor.Tıpkı Kerkük konusunda sessiz kaldığı gibi… Başbakan 2 İsrail askeri için gösterdiği gayreti maalesef Türkmenler için göstermemiştir. 

*Bir iktidarın iktidar olup muktedir olabilmesi için** İCAZETİNİ TüRK HALKINDAN ALMIş OLMASI GEREKİR !!*

Bağıra bağıra *3. dünya paylaşım savaşı* geliyor, Türkiye de iktidar ve muhalefetin tavır ve öngörüleri ne?

*Bir elinde cımbız,*
*Bir elinde ayna,*
*Umurunda mı dünya.*
Vaziyetleri… 

Maalesef...

[email protected]




12.08.2008

----------


## bozok

*Rusya’nın mesajı* 


*Halit Kakınç*
*AKşAM GAZETESİ*
*12.08.2008* 



Kafkasya’da yaşanan dramın özeti budur. Sonuç nettir. Açıktır. Epey bir süre için bağlayıcı olacaktır. Kosova’da köşeye sıkışan, bir anda beklemediği bir biçimde kontrpiyede kalan Rusya, sandıktaki yüzünü göstermiştir. Rövanşı acı bir şekilde ve açık bir farkla almıştır. Mesajını vermiştir.

Mesaj Brüksel’edir. Pekin’edir. Ankara’yadır. Paris, Londra, Berlin ve doğal olarak da en başta Washington’adır. Mesajın içeriği, polemiklere ve farklı beklentilere nokta koyucudur:* “Kafkaslar, benim yaşam alanımdır!”*

İster Putin, ister Medvedyev - bu tavır, liderlerin tarz ve üsluplarını aşan bir mesajdır. Mesajın kontak-kopyaları, böylece Polonya-Letonya, Litvanya-Estonya ve Azerbaycan’daki yönetimlere de gönderilmiştir. Sovyet potasından doğan, hangi adı taşımakta olursa olsun tüm devletlere erken uyarı niteliği taşımaktadır.

Gelişmelerden zararlı çıkan bölgelerdeki romantik vatanseverlik, şu an için buruk bir kaderciliğe dönüşmüş durumdadır.


*üok boyutlu politika*

Devletler, romantik olamazlar. Gelişmelere adapte olmak, pratik ve pragmatist değerlendirmeler yapmak kaçınılmaz bir zorunluluktur. Bu kısa zaman dilimi içinde yaşananlar ve varılan son nokta, Türkiye’yi doğrudan etkileyen ve yakın süreçte de daha da ciddi bir biçimde etkileyecek olan bir süreçtir.

Kafkasya, Türkiye için çok ama çok önemli bir bölgedir. Bizim açımızdan her anlamda stratejiktir. 

Pazar günkü yazımda, çok kalın hatları ile Türkiye-Gürcistan ilişkilerine de değinmeye çalışmıştım. şimdi son gelişmeler karşısında geleceğe dönük yeni bir değerlendirme yapmak zorundayız.

Türkiye, bugüne kadar Kafkasya’da tek boyutlu bir politika uygulamış... Sepetine tek cins bir yumurta koymuş... Olaylara Tiflis merkezli olarak yaklaşmıştır. 

Atılacak adım bellidir. Aynen Irak’ta olduğu gibi, tek boyutlu bir dış politikadan çok boyutlu bir politikaya geçilmeli... Oyun, yeni koşullara göre oynanmalıdır.


*Abhazya önem kazandı*

Türkiye, kısa zamanda çok merkezli yeni bir Kafkasya politikası üretmelidir. Bu yeni dış politika ile Tiflis ürkütülmeden, gocundurulmadan Abhazya ile ilişkiler artırılmalı ve sağlamlaştırılmalıdır.

Artırma ve sağlamlaştırmadan ne kastettiğimizi netleştirelim: Türkiye ile Abhazya arasındaki linkler açılmalıdır. Bu linkler nedir? - En basitinden bir örnek verelim: Bir aralar iki ülke arasında feribot seferleri başlatılmıştı. Sonra bu feribot seferleri, Gürcistan’ın devreye girmesi ve ağırlık koyması yüzünden durduruldu. üncelikle bu seferler tez elden devreye sokulmalıdır.

Bu aşamada, bir hususu şu an tam olarak bilemiyoruz. Abhazya, Rusya’ya bağlı özerk bir bölge haline mi gelecek - yoksa uluslararası platformda bağımsız bir cumhuriyet olarak mı yer alacaktır? Henüz belli değildir.

Eğer ikinci şık gerçekleşecekse, bu yeni oluşum sürecinde Türkiye, mutlaka temel aktörlerden biri olarak devrede olmalıdır. İnsan faktörü açısından, Türkiye bu ülke ile kan bağı da olan yeterli potansiyele sahiptir.

...

----------

